# TS4K won't connect to WiFi or Ethernet



## jzJimbo (Sep 24, 2020)

Brand new Tivo Stream 4K won't connect to my home WiFi network. Swapped my old router in, different 2.4 and 5K WiFi network but still can't connect. Plugged in the TS4K to an Ethernet / USB-C adapter, no effect. Rebooted the TS4K device twice, rebooted the router once. Goes to Select Language, Get Settings from Android Phone, then Select Available Network. Is there something I should be doing from the remote control to force it to use the Ethernet? And yes, the Ethernet cable/router port is active.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

1) Is the TS4K connecting OK via wireless without a problem? 
2) How do you know the Ethernet is working and has a signal? 
2) What exact Ethernet Adapter are you using? 

If it's going to work, Ethernet is automatically sensed and switches from wireless connection by itself.


----------



## jzJimbo (Sep 24, 2020)

1) No. This new device sees WiFi networks but does not connect successfully to them. That's the point of this post.
2) I was previously using that Ethernet port/cable with my 3-4 year old Tivo Stream. (The old cube device that allowed me to send recordings to my iPad and iPhone - not the new-this-year 4K.) 
3) New Uni adapter, Amazon's Choice. Verified that it works by connecting it to my MacBook Air. I can load "live" Internet content pages such as CNN.com, time.gov, etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Ada...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## jzJimbo (Sep 24, 2020)

First the good news: I got it connected and working. Pressed the tiny reset button on the side; it connected. Left the Ethernet to USB C cable plugged in to it

Got it registered, got various apps working on it; registered it with HBO Max, Netflix and Amazon Prime.

Played the first two streaming services okay. Now the bad news: When I tried to use Amazon Prime, it crashed the device. Just kept rebooting over and over. Rebooted the device by unplugging and then hitting the reset button on the side. BUT did not hold it long enough to trigger the factory reset (10 seconds). After a while the device booted up out of the loop. Tested several streaming services, including Amazon Prime, works okay.

Will see how it goes.


----------



## jzJimbo (Sep 24, 2020)

The device has now crashed 3x, usually when asking a major streaming service to begin playing an episode. Reboot loop, gives the Tivo splash screen and then Android splash screen, repeating over and over. In two cases I to run factory reset and renew all of the device registration/sign ins for streaming services. Sending it back and getting a replacement device. 

Service calls were a nightmare, so much time repeating over and over. Agent talking and talking the same scripted item over and over, leave to consult with someone, coming back and wasting yet more time with soothing rubbish padding out the actual answer to my quetions. BTW on my second call, although I stated that I wanted to just replace it on the start of the second call, they routed to tech support who could not actually authorize the return, after dealing with them for 20 minutes I then had to redo it with customer returns. Nearly an hour lost to customer service on this device.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

A sad tale ... shouldn't happen ... I think at one point with some piece of equipment, we have all been there ... hopefully your new unit will function right .. I hope so since I am very very happy with my TS4K and would like to see them succeed and keep improving things.


----------



## jzJimbo (Sep 24, 2020)

FINALLY got the replacement after having to ship the DOA version back first. (Great support, Tivo.) So far it is working fine as far as I can tell.

Most streaming services seem to recognize well after going to a page on my computer and typing in a code. Netflix made me enter my un / pwd using the remote. ugh.

Wish I could uninstall ones I don't use like Starz.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

jzJimbo said:


> Wish I could uninstall ones I don't use like Starz.


Tivo Customer Support Community

To Uninstall an App from your TiVo Stream 4K

1. From Android TV Home, go to Settings.
2. Select Apps.
3. If you do not see the App on the list, select See all apps.
4. Select the App followed by Uninstall.

Sling, Netflix and Prime Video can be disabled, but not uninstalled. To disable an app, perform the steps below.

1. From Android TV Home, go to Settings.
2. Select Apps.
3. If you do not see the App on the list, select See all apps.
4. Select the App followed by Disable.


----------

